# Questions for long-term 1UPUSA rack owners



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

So to those who have had this rack for a year or more and used it often, are there any weak points? How are the arms holding up? I think they use wire springs in the locking mechanisms, and I'm wondering how long that would hold up. Also, are those thin steel bolts working out okay?

For the last 7-8 years, I used a Sportworks T2 and Thule T2 with no issues at all but this one is a 1.25" and all I have left are vehicles with 2" hitches (don't really want to use an adapter). I also prefer something a bit lighter to switch between vehicles easily so was looking at the 1UP rack. 

I know any rack will fit my 4Runner but not sure about my Wrangler. The 1UP may need an extender (stock hitch) to clear the Jeep's spare tire.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I've had mine about a year and a half.*



Flyer said:


> So to those who have had this rack for a year or more and used it often, are there any weak points? How are the arms holding up? I think they use wire springs in the locking mechanisms, and I'm wondering how long that would hold up. Also, are those thin steel bolts working out okay?
> 
> For the last 7-8 years, I used a Sportworks T2 and Thule T2 with no issues at all but this one is a 1.25" and all I have left are vehicles with 2" hitches (don't really want to use an adapter). I also prefer something a bit lighter to switch between vehicles easily so was looking at the 1UP rack.
> 
> I know any rack will fit my 4Runner but not sure about my Wrangler. The 1UP may need an extender (stock hitch) to clear the Jeep's spare tire.


Somebody bonked mine when my car was parked on the street, and broke off one of the blue locks. I ordered another base plate part and bolted it together myself. The part was $35 or so, and an easy DIY fix.

The rack has held up really well. It still functions like the day it was new. The mechanism that locks the wheel in place is still smooth and works great.

My only complaints about this rack are:

they used SAE sized bolts instead of Metric. :skep: Come on... this is bicycle world, not 60's Mopar.

Many of the edges are not rounded on the outsides of the rack. I've scraped my leg on the tray a bunch of times while walking around the rack.

The part I replaced... either I never got the torque on the bolts quite right, or the nylock nuts stopped locking. I have to snug the tray pivot points down a bit every once in a while or the trays start moving too easily.

I also had a T2 1 1/4" and I found it to be overly heavy for no good reason. I also managed to bend one of the wheel hooks by snugging it down too hard... and it wasn't that hard. Seems to be somebody can come along and easily bend it up with a bare hand and take your bike off. Also, the hook lands right where the breather boot is on my Lefty fork. It pulled on the accordion boot once funny, tearing it. My other main complant about it was that I was too big to fit in the trunk of my A4 sedan, unless I dropped the back seat.

I think the 1Up rack smokes it. I stil need to get the second tray, tho.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Flyer said:


> I know any rack will fit my 4Runner but not sure about my Wrangler. The 1UP may need an extender (stock hitch) to clear the Jeep's spare tire.


I've only had it a year, but I have a 4 place rack on my Wrangler and really like it.

http://http://www.wranglerforum.com/f33/2011-detonator-yellow-unlimited-66227-3.html#post2456950


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks great. I am also considering the OME setup, by the way...just have to figure out tire size, etc. Anyway, I may PM you for a bit more info on the hitch once I get a chance to figure things out. What size spare is that? I have to make sure I leave enough room downwards and outwards for 35s...as big a tire as I will use.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Good feedback, pimbot. If I get this rack, I'll keep some spare high-quality bolts around so I can replace, plus tighten them every now and then.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

i leave mine on the car year round and it holding up fine


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Flyer said:


> Looks great. I am also considering the OME setup, by the way...just have to figure out tire size, etc. Anyway, I may PM you for a bit more info on the hitch once I get a chance to figure things out. What size spare is that? I have to make sure I leave enough room downwards and outwards for 35s...as big a tire as I will use.


The OME setup is great -- highly recommended.

I'm just running 33x12.5x17s on stock rims, so I've got the spare on the stock mount with a Teraflex adapter. It leaves the spare higher and farther back than stock, but I didn't want to drop the coin on a new bumper/tire carrier.

If you're going with 35's you definitely need a rear bumper/tire carrier. I'm not sure which ones have a built-in receiver...


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

Mine has been great. I actually have 2 of them. Both the 1.25 and 2.0 racks. The 1.25 is for my Subaru WRX and the 2.0 is for my JKU. I leave them on all the time and I live in a coastal area. I have noticed some of the bolts seem to be rusting but I just make sure to loosen them and apply some grease. I also had some bolts loosen up on me. But that's about it. Now compare that to the Thule Sidearms that I use to have on my roofrack. They rattled loose and rusted in one season so much that I had to dremel them off.

As far as fitment goes on the Jeep I have a 12 JKU with an aftermarket hitch that I installed. The aftermarket hitch sticks out a couple more inches than the oem hitch so you may need an extender for yours.


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

I've had the 1Up Rack for 3-4 years and it's on my vehicle 24-7. Never had a problem. The only times I'm annoyed a bit is 
1) When I've had a flat and have to carry the bike in the trunk. 
2) When I want to carry my commuter bike with fenders--I also can't use the rack for fear that I will bend the fenders. 

Besides those very rare occurrences, I love this rack and recommend it to everyone I know who rides regularly.


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

sslikesnake said:


> I've had the 1Up Rack for 3-4 years and it's on my vehicle 24-7. Never had a problem. The only times I'm annoyed a bit is
> 1) When I've had a flat and have to carry the bike in the trunk.
> *2) When I want to carry my commuter bike with fenders--I also can't use the rack for fear that I will bend the fenders. *
> 
> Besides those very rare occurrences, I love this rack and recommend it to everyone I know who rides regularly.


That right there is the only thing I don't care for with the 1Up. My solution was to get rid of the full fenders and go with the seatpost mounted and downtube mounted ones. It's not like this bike gets driven to the trails, it's just a part-time comuter bike ... Once or twice a week I commute to work on it in the morning, then run home and then drive the next day with the rack to pick it up.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds good...it's really the portability and light weight that is nice. I'll look around for an extender, since I'd like to not just be forced to use the 4Runner when going riding.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

woodyak said:


> Mine has been great. I actually have 2 of them. Both the 1.25 and 2.0 racks. The 1.25 is for my Subaru WRX and the 2.0 is for my JKU. I leave them on all the time and I live in a coastal area. I have noticed some of the bolts seem to be rusting but I just make sure to loosen them and apply some grease. I also had some bolts loosen up on me. But that's about it. Now compare that to the Thule Sidearms that I use to have on my roofrack. They rattled loose and rusted in one season so much that I had to dremel them off.
> 
> As far as fitment goes on the Jeep I have a 12 JKU with an aftermarket hitch that I installed. The aftermarket hitch sticks out a couple more inches than the oem hitch so you may need an extender for yours.


woodyak: which brand aftermarket hitch do you have on your JKU? I think I may simply replace my stock hitch instead of using an extender. Also, what size tire do you have mounted as your spare?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Ordered the rack today. Now I need to order a new hitch for my Jeep. I think the DrawTite/Hidden Hitch receiver tubes are longer than OEM, Smittybuilt or Rugged Ridge.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Ordered the Draw-Tite hitch receiver as well. Will post pics of both vehicles once I receive both and swap out the hitch. Thanks guys!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

You won't regret buying the 1Up. Mine is 2 years old and going strong with no issues and it is on my car 80% of the time too.


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

Go for it. I own the 2" HD version with double trays and its been rock solid. Countless road trips and endless dirt roads haven't phased it one bit.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Ordered the regular (not HD) version in silver, with one add-on. It came in today, along with the new Draw-Tite hitch receiver for my Wrangler. Should have it on by the weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

pimpbot said:


> they used SAE sized bolts instead of Metric. :skep: Come on... this is bicycle world, not 60's Mopar.


That's valuable information, thanks. I guess they're really emphasizing the "made in USA" aspect. My Profile Cranks use a SAE fastener as well. I have always dreamed of downsizing my tools to only metric, but I guess that won't happen in my lifetime.



sslikesnake said:


> The only times I'm annoyed a bit is
> 1) When I've had a flat and have to carry the bike in the trunk.
> 2) When I want to carry my commuter bike with fenders


I fear getting a flat while motoring. If this 1upUSA rack doesn't work with flats, and I had a slow leak I didn't notice while mounting the bike, and all the air leaks out while on the highway, will my bike just fall off?

That's a bummer about not working with fenders as well. I was sold on getting the 1upUSA, until I read the extremely important observations you mention. Now, do I lose the fenders, to have a nice rack, or do I go with a lesser rack, so that I can use fenders?


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

I've used mine with a flat. It worked fine.
Fenders.... Not so good.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

thickfog said:


> I've used mine with a flat. It worked fine.
> Fenders.... Not so good.


What about a luggage rack and panniers on the seat stays? Would that interfere with the rear?


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Gritter said:


> What about a luggage rack and panniers on the seat stays? Would that interfere with the rear?


That would get in the way. To be the most secure, you want the arms to hit as close to 12 o'clock as possible.


----------



## FloriDave (Jul 15, 2009)

While I've only had mine about 6 months, I have driven over 5,000 miles with it carrying a Mt. bike 80% of the time, road bike the rest of the time. A good amount of dirt/gravel roads and LOTS of bike on/bike off. I have not had a single issue or problem with the rack.


----------



## firebike7 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine had been going strong for a year now. No problems. To the post about rusty bolts, that was the first and only thing I changed on the rack the first day. Chucked the cadmium plated bolts and replaced with stainless. Problem solved.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

I just went Lefty so my nifty inside-the-Yukon homemade rig and my Thule roof rack wont work anymore because both require front wheel off, which is inconvenient with a Lefty fork. Plus I had a near miss on roof several years back (drive thru ATM with 1inch to spare!) I'm convinced about 1Up. I'm going for a 2Bike Heavy Duty model. Question: Can I order a 1Up from or only online direct?


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

racerwad said:


> That would get in the way. To be the most secure, you want the arms to hit as close to 12 o'clock as possible.


Not true for me. I have a 26" commuter bike with seat stay mounted rack an panniers, and the arms don't get in the way, which I cannot say for the fenders.

Also, the arms end up only close to 12 o'clock for my 29er, not for my 26" wheels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

Gritter said:


> I fear getting a flat while motoring. If this 1upUSA rack doesn't work with flats, and I had a slow leak I didn't notice while mounting the bike, and all the air leaks out while on the highway, will my bike just fall off?


Not in my experience. I've had a tire go flat while driving on two separate occasions. Didn't know it until I reached my destination and in neither case was there enough movement allowed by the flat to let the bike come off the rack without loosening the arms first. I used to worry about this and carried a few velcro straps (to attach the bike to the rack) just incase I had a flat. However, after these two flats while driving and once putting the bike in the rack with a known flat (also not an issue) I have no worries about it.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Scott In MD said:


> I just went Lefty so my nifty inside-the-Yukon homemade rig and my Thule roof rack wont work anymore because both require front wheel off, which is inconvenient with a Lefty fork. Plus I had a near miss on roof several years back (drive thru ATM with 1inch to spare!) I'm convinced about 1Up. I'm going for a 2Bike Heavy Duty model. Question: Can I order a 1Up from or only online direct?


Direct from 1Up through their site. Fast and free shipping too. Can't go wrong with them :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Depends...*



Gritter said:


> What about a luggage rack and panniers on the seat stays? Would that interfere with the rear?


The rack I sometimes put on my 29er hardtail has enough clearance to let the arm go under the rack, over the wheel. Works fine in my case, but I can see it being a problem for others. I lucked out, I guess.

With a rear full fender (I have some Planet Bike polycarbonite plastic ones), I just clamp the rear but don't snug it down too much, and strap the wheel to the tray with a toe-clip strap so it won't hop around. Works fine.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Just ordered the 1up and can't wait. Did notice a lot of people having issues with fenders, but noticed that 1up offers a fender cushion under accessories.


----------



## jhat (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting on the fender cushion. I wonder how it works with metal fenders. My concern would be either scratching the paint or bending/denting the fenders. Anybody have experience with this neat little accessory?


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

do you have the older model? the arms on mine are long enough that both tires could be flat and it still holds the bike no problem


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone also own a north shore rack?

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Truth! (May 4, 2005)

I just got my hands on an older (cira 2005ish) 1up dual rack. Anyone try modifying it up for a 4" fatbike? Its slightly different than the current (2011 on up) so the current kits won't work. It doesn't look as simple as adding 1" of spacers since one of the wheels has a "d" shaped bracket that slides and the other wheel holder has the clutch/brake system...any info would be the bomb-dig-ity


----------

